# Need you help with rivers for drift boat...



## WILDCATWICK

I was wondering what sections on what rivers is one able to use a drift boat on. I was thinking about purchasing one in the next few months and then I started to think about where I could take it. 

I have drifted many of rivers in my pontoon and in my mad river canoe. I have some stretches on the P.M., Ausable, Manistee and a few U.P. rivers that I have done that would work no doubt. But I'd love to hear from the community hear on what they have done and possibly what stretches shouldn't be done that you have tried. It doesn't have to be cold water species targeted either, just looking for drifting and fishing rivers.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## geojasstef

I've heard that the holy waters of the Ausable are great for a drift boat.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Congrats a drift boat would be quite the purchase. You and yours would definately get use out of it...........lucky dog.


----------



## Bulletproof

Here are the upstream limits on many major LP rivers you mentioned IMO:

Also, keep in mind that I'm just listing the upper limit/lower limit to where you want to dump a drift boat, there's obviously many spots in between to float....And there are obviously areas in btwn these limits where you probably don't want a drift boat either, i.e. backwaters, etc...

PM--37 Bridge all the way down to Ludington

Ausable--Connor's Flats/McMasters Bridge all the way down to Lake Huron.

Manistee--CCC Bridge all the way down to Lake MI. Although I've seen some drift boats above 72, but she's skinny and your apt to piss people off....

Muskegon--Almost the whole river from nearly Houghton Lake down.

Pine--Probably Dobson to Low Bridge.

Betsie--She's tough...Pick and Choose....Tough put/in's and take out's and some very skinny water in places. Upper part you can put in at Kurick and float to Psutka Rd, but again very skinny....

Little M-No higher than 6 Mile. Even than, you'll have to portage the weir and either take out there(no fun) or take out at the tubes.

Happy Drifting.....


----------



## skipper34

Bulletproof said:


> Here are the upstream limits on many major LP rivers you mentioned IMO:
> 
> Also, keep in mind that I'm just listing the upper limit/lower limit to where you want to dump a drift boat, there's obviously many spots in between to float....And there are obviously areas in btwn these limits where you probably don't want a drift boat either, i.e. backwaters, etc...
> 
> PM--37 Bridge all the way down to Ludington
> 
> Ausable--Connor's Flats/McMasters Bridge all the way down to Lake Huron.
> 
> Manistee--CCC Bridge all the way down to Lake MI. Although I've seen some drift boats above 72, but she's skinny and your apt to piss people off....
> 
> Muskegon--Almost the whole river from nearly Houghton Lake down.
> 
> Pine--Probably Dobson to Low Bridge.
> 
> Betsie--She's tough...Pick and Choose....Tough put/in's and take out's and some very skinny water in places. Upper part you can put in at Kurick and float to Psutka Rd, but again very skinny....
> 
> Little M-No higher than 6 Mile. Even than, you'll have to portage the weir and either take out there(no fun) or take out at the tubes.
> 
> Happy Drifting.....


I can't think of a better way to ruin the LM than with a driftboat! Stay out!!!


----------



## Shoeman

I've taken mine a few places it shouldn't have been. :lol:

The White for one...LOL Upper/middle Pine another. (and I considered myself quite good on the sticks) Oar work doesn't mean squat if you can't dip them enough to get a stroke. :cwm27: 

They are probably the most versatile craft. I would suggest coating the bottom and chines with some kind of bedliner. It's much easier to touch-up than being forced to do glass work


----------



## KWB

Shoeman said:


> I've taken mine a few places it shouldn't have been. :lol:
> 
> The White for one...LOL Upper/middle Pine another. (and I considered myself quite good on the sticks) Oar work doesn't mean squat if you can't dip them enough to get a stroke. :cwm27:
> 
> They are probably the most versatile craft. I would suggest coating the bottom and chines with some kind of bedliner. It's much easier to touch-up than being forced to do glass work


That kind of water is perfect for pontoons, can bounce off whatever and not have to do any glass work when you get home


----------



## ScoutII

is a drift boat really more apt to upset anglers than bunch of canoes? Can't one just navigate through a spot with as little disturbance as possible? just checking before I roll through your hole come spring


----------



## clackercraft

Has anyone floated the Two Hearted? I know that there is canoe launch at Reed and Green Bridge. I was wondering if its possible to get a drift boat in there.


----------



## Bull Market

geojasstef said:


> I've heard that the holy waters of the Ausable are great for a drift boat.


For a moment, there, I thought this thread was headed into no-man's land. Glad to see nobody bit!


----------



## Bull Market

Bulletproof said:


> Here are the upstream limits on many major LP rivers you mentioned IMO:
> 
> Also, keep in mind that I'm just listing the upper limit/lower limit to where you want to dump a drift boat, there's obviously many spots in between to float....And there are obviously areas in btwn these limits where you probably don't want a drift boat either, i.e. backwaters, etc...
> 
> PM--37 Bridge all the way down to Ludington
> 
> Ausable--Connor's Flats/McMasters Bridge all the way down to Lake Huron.
> 
> Manistee--CCC Bridge all the way down to Lake MI. Although I've seen some drift boats above 72, but she's skinny and your apt to piss people off....
> 
> Muskegon--Almost the whole river from nearly Houghton Lake down.
> 
> Pine--Probably Dobson to Low Bridge.
> 
> Betsie--She's tough...Pick and Choose....Tough put/in's and take out's and some very skinny water in places. Upper part you can put in at Kurick and float to Psutka Rd, but again very skinny....
> 
> Little M-No higher than 6 Mile. Even than, you'll have to portage the weir and either take out there(no fun) or take out at the tubes.
> 
> Happy Drifting.....


 
That's for the comprehensive answer. How about you east side guys? I've head the Rifle being drifted with success. What's the upstream limit there? Anything else over on the east side?


----------



## loomisfun

I have floated the Rifle in a driftboat that was owned by another person. I personally would not take my boat down the Rifle above M55. Even the section below 55 would be tight. Access to put in and take out is really the prohibiting factor for a DB. While there are many, many access points for a canoe and a pontoon access for a drifter is non-existent for public sites. You can take a boat out at Trolls Landing for $20 and the canoe livery above Greenwood if they are open and in a good mood. The next access that I personally have floated to is at Maple Ridge Road. Again, a private canoe livery that may or may not let you pull your boat out.

Loomisfun


----------



## Jekart

...


----------



## Jekart

ScoutII said:


> is a drift boat really more apt to upset anglers than bunch of canoes? Can't one just navigate through a spot with as little disturbance as possible? just checking before I roll through your hole come spring


Not from my experience. I float 612 Bridge to Longs in mine a couple times a year hopper fishing and I have recived more compliments on my boat than anything. The canoers thinks it's cool too, always get see some bikini drops and get tossed a couple cold ones:lol:.



clackercraft said:


> Has anyone floated the Two Hearted? I know that there is canoe launch at Reed and Green Bridge. I was wondering if its possible to get a drift boat in there.


I have always wanted to do that float in mine but haven't. I have wade fished alot places down stream of Reed and Green Bridge and I can tell you there would be a lot portages.


----------



## steelie

ScoutII said:


> is a drift boat really more apt to upset anglers than bunch of canoes? Can't one just navigate through a spot with as little disturbance as possible? just checking before I roll through your hole come spring


Good Day,

I don't think so. So long as you are polite and announce your presence if they (wader or boat) can't see you and be sure to ask what side you should pass on. I know I would rather see a drift boat than an armada of drunken weekend warrior canoists/tubers. They can put the fish down for a while... 

Steelie


----------

